# Time capsule trés lente



## aurelienhilaire (18 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je vien d'acheter une Time capsule 2to mais je suis assez dessus.
Les transferts de données sont très ..... long.
Pour transférer 60 go de données il faut plus de 24h en passant par le firewire alors qu'un disque dur usb classique a mis 37 minutes.
Est-ce normal? Ma TC est t'elle pas mal paramètre?
Ou c'est peut être un problème matériel?

Je suis sous snow leopard 10.6.8. 
Macbook pro 13".

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## supergrec (18 Juillet 2011)

Firewire ? Il n'y en a pas sur la TC.

Lors de gros transfère je privilégie le cable ethernet, qui me fais gagner 1,5 voire 2 fois plus de temps.

Par exemple pour le 1er sauvegarde TM j'ai utilisez mon câble et par la suite le wifi suffit amplement.

Mais il est vrais et je te comprend que pour 60 Go, 24 h c'est quand même horriblement long.

Seule explication a mes yeux, tu as une connexion internet vraiment pourri.

Si tu as un petit doute sur ta config, jète un oeil sur ce tuto très bien fait : 

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/timemachine.html#timecapsule


----------



## esales (18 Juillet 2011)

aurelienhilaire a dit:


> Pour transférer 60 go de données il faut plus de 24h en passant par le firewire



Il n'y a pas de firewire sur une Time Capsule. Tu doit confondre avec le wifi / airport.
En mode wifi, selon l'ancienneté de ton MacbookPro, tu peux aller jusqu'à 450Mbits/s (en wifi n et 5ghz). Ce qui est quand même rapide....
Mais l'ethernet est encore plus rapide est surtout plus stable.


----------



## aurelienhilaire (18 Juillet 2011)

excuser moi! j'ai confondu le cable ethernet avec le firewire.
Je parlais bien du cable ethernet!
Je vais vérifier la config.

Voici les données de ma carte wifi:

  Version des logiciels* :
  Menu Extra  :	6.2.2 (622.2)
  module configd :	6.2.5 (625.6)
  Informations Système :	6.0.1 (601.1)
  Préférences Réseau :	6.2.2 (622.2)
  Utilitaire AirPort :	5.5.3 (553.20)
  Famille IO80211 :	3.2 (320.1)
  Interfaces :
en1 :
  Type de carte :	AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0x8D)
  Version du programme interne :	Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.131.42.4)
  Locale :	ETSI
  Code du pays :	CA
  Modes PHY pris en charge :	802.11 a/b/g/n
  Canaux pris en charge :	1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 36, 40, 44, 48, 52, 56, 60, 64, 100, 104, 108, 112, 116, 132, 136, 140, 149, 153, 157, 161, 165
  Wake On Wireless :	Géré
  État :	Connecté

Il ne devrais pas y avoir de problème!


----------



## supergrec (18 Juillet 2011)

Toutes ces info ne nous disent rien sur le débit de ta connexion :

http://www.degrouptest.com/test-debit.php

Ou alors Utilitaire / Utilitaire Réseau


----------



## drs (18 Juillet 2011)

aurelienhilaire a dit:


> Je vien d'acheter une Time capsule 2to mais je suis assez dessus.



Oui bah en te mettant dessus, ca va pas arranger les choses 

Tu as branché ton câble ethernet sur quel port? Ton cable est-il de bonne qualité? Tu es bien en gigabit?


----------

